# Blood group and eye colour calculators



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://babymed.com/Tools/other/blood_types/

http://babymed.com/Tools/other/eye_color/


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks I know I'd seen them before somewhere
L x


----------

